# Pois/to creep out/highlights



## ayupshiplad

Hey all,

A few questions I'd appreciate being answered:

1) I recently read that the Portuguese are made fun of by the Brazilians for saying 'pois' a lot...is this true?

2) Also wondering what the Portuguese for 's.o/sthg really creeps one out' is, and what the Portuguese for 'highlights' (in your hair) is? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Outsider

I think _highlights_ are _madeixas_, but wait for more replies.

_S.o/sthg really creeps one out_ is a very English expression, which has no direct equivalent in Portuguese, but you can say that _alguém/algo me dá arrepios_, if you mean you think it's sinister, or that _alguém/algo me assusta_, if you mean that it scares you.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> I think _highlights_ are _madeixas_, but wait for more replies.
> 
> _S.o/sthg really creeps one out_ is a very English expression, which has no direct equivalent in Portuguese, but you can say that _alguém/algo me dá arrepios_, if you mean you think it's sinister, or that _alguém/algo me assusta_, if you mean that it scares you.


 
I mean it in the sense of 'ça me donne la chair de poule!" (I believe that you know French!) So I suppose that 'alguém/algo me assusta' is the best translation?


----------



## Outsider

I speak a little French, but I'm afraid I was not familiar with that expression. It might be a good idea to explain what the English expression can mean.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> I speak a little French, but I'm afraid I was not familiar with that expression. It might be a good idea to explain what the English expression can mean.


 
Sorry, I must have been confusing you for someone else! 

If you say "that guy really gives me the creeps", it means that he makes you feel really uneasy and uncomfortable around him and certainly would not like to be left alone with him! Hope that clears things up!


----------



## Vanda

Well, we have:
De arrepiar os cabelos-  Espantoso, terrível, arrepiante.
Or else: Ficar de cabelo em pé.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Vanda said:


> Well, we have:
> De arrepiar os cabelos- Espantoso, terrível, arrepiante.
> Or else: Ficar de cabelo em pé.


 
Cheers, it's always hard to find beauty terms I find!


----------



## edupa

ayupshiplad said:


> Hey all,
> 
> A few questions I'd appreciate being answered:
> 
> 1) I recently read that the Portuguese are made fun of by the Brazilians for saying 'pois' a lot...is this true?
> 
> 2) Also wondering what the Portuguese for 's.o/sthg really creeps one out' is, and what the Portuguese for 'highlights' (in your hair) is?
> 
> Merci d'avance!


 

1) I'd venture to say that Brazilians don't exactly make fun of the _word_ 'pois', meaning that the word per se is not the joke butt . Some Brazilians might use the expression 'ora, pois' in order to impersonate a Portuguese person -- or allegedly to impersonate the image of a Portuguese person that Brazilians in general happen to hold in their heads. This is pretty much what happens when we use the expression "Mamma Mia!" when we are doing a typical Italian -- or again, allegedly the image of an Italian that we... well, I guess you know what I mean by now...

2) About 'to creep someone out', in addition to all the other suggestions so far, I think there's lots of different ways you could phrase that in Braz Portuguese. It really comes down to the context this phrase is used, I guess...

> What's up with that guy, he's always sullen. He creeps me out.
O que aquele cara tem que ele está sempre de cara fechada? Ele é ESQUISITO.

> He completely creeps me out with all his tattoos up and down his arms.
ME DÁ ARREPIO ver ele com aquele monte de tatuagem por todo braço.

> I'm not normally impressed with horror movies, but I'm not sure what it is about 'The Grudge' that creeps me out.
Eu não fico impressionado com filmes de terror, mas não sei o que tem no filme "O Grito" que ME DÁ TANTO MEDO/ME APAVORA TANTO.


As for _highlights_, in Brazil we call those either 'luzes' or 'reflexo'. (Girls, is this correct?)

Abraços!


----------



## ayupshiplad

edupa said:


> 1) I'd venture to say that Brazilians don't exactly make fun of the _word_ 'pois', meaning that the word per se is not the joke butt . Some Brazilians might use the expression 'ora, pois' in order to impersonate a Portuguese person -- or allegedly to impersonate the image of a Portuguese person that Brazilians in general happen to hold in their heads. This is pretty much what happens when we use the expression "Mamma Mia!" when we are doing a typical Italian -- or again, allegedly the image of an Italian that we... well, I guess you know what I mean by now...
> 
> 2) About 'to creep someone out', in addition to all the other suggestions so far, I think there's lots of different ways you could phrase that in Braz Portuguese. It really comes down to the context this phrase is used, I guess...
> 
> > What's up with that guy, he's always sullen. He creeps me out.
> O que aquele cara tem que ele está sempre de cara fechada? Ele é ESQUISITO.
> 
> > He completely creeps me out with all his tattoos up and down his arms.
> ME DÁ ARREPIO ver ele com aquele monte de tatuagem por todo braço.
> 
> > I'm not normally impressed with horror movies, but I'm not sure what it is about 'The Grudge' that creeps me out.
> Eu não fico impressionado com filmes de terror, mas não sei o que tem no filme "O Grito" que ME DÁ TANTO MEDO/ME APAVORA TANTO.
> 
> 
> As for _highlights_, in Brazil we call those either 'luzes' or 'reflexo'. (Girls, is this correct?)
> 
> Abraços!


 
1) Thanks for the detailed explanation! 

2) I think that the second example you gave with 'me dá arrepio' is the most fitting (dá-me in EP?) for what I mean, though I'll bear in mind the other meanings too, especially as I love scary films! 

Cheers for the translations!

P.S. intriguing to see that it's called O Grito in Brazil...I don't think Portugal changes film names like France always does...but in France they just do it pointlessly like literally translating it but making a plural singular for some reason unknown to all! Perhaps just to spite 'Evil English'!


----------



## birdface

Tudo que eu sei é que minha amiga dos azores diz constantamente enquanto falar no telefone, _pois. _  Ela usa isso igual os brasileiros que usam _ta tão ta tão_ constantamente no mesmo jeito.


----------



## Outsider

"Tá" is a good example. We also use "pois" the way that Brazilians might say "é", when agreeing with someone else. It wouldn't surprise me that Brazilians would use that trait to tease us, though I personally have never been made fun of by a Brazilian.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> "Tá" is a good example. We also use "pois" the way that Brazilians might say "é", when agreeing with someone else. It wouldn't surprise me that Brazilians would use that trait to tease us, though I personally have never been made fun of by a Brazilian.


 
Can't you also say 'pois, é'? That would be a good compromise I feel!


----------



## Outsider

Podemos e dizemos. 

Pode até dizer "pois é, tá" quando lhe apetecer...


----------



## birdface

Sim..... Mas, normalmente os brasileiros dizem isso para significar _Oh well..   _

Talvéz mais alguém possa nos ajudar


----------



## Archimec

'Freak out' e 'creep out' são equivalentes? Parece-me que na América do Norte 'freak out' é mais comum.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Archimec said:


> 'Freak out' e 'creep out' são equivalentes? Parece-me que na América do Norte 'freak out' é mais comum.


 
Acho que essas expressões não são exatamente a mesma coisa...dizemos também 'freak out', mas 'creep out' é muito mais comum. Acho que se diz 'creep out' quando alguma coisa for enervante, e 'freak out' quando alguma coisa for aporavante...isso dito (posso dizer isso?!), parece-me que a gente as usa intercambíavelmente!


----------



## edupa

Archimec said:


> 'Freak out' e 'creep out' são equivalentes? Parece-me que na América do Norte 'freak out' é mais comum.


 

Penso que _freak out_ é mais abrangente. Inclue assutar, mas também excitar, deixar louco. Nos exemplos abaixo, _normalmente_ não se usaria _creep out_:

> When I realized what time it was I _*freaked out*_! I was way late for my appointment.

> When the band came out, the fans _*freaked out*_!

> Those bigots just _*freak me*_ out with all their prejudice B.S.!

Abraços


----------



## Archimec

'intercambiavelmente' talvez não exista. 'indistintamemte' ?


----------



## edupa

Archimec said:


> 'intercambiavelmente' talvez não exista. 'indistintamemte' ?


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> I think _highlights_ are _madeixas_, but wait for more replies.


Acho que me enganei nesta tradução. _Highlights_ é quando se pintam algumas madeixas de uma cor diferente da do resto do cabelo, para realçá-las. Alguém se consegue lembrar de como se diz?


----------



## ayupshiplad

Archimec said:


> 'intercambiavelmente' talvez não exista. 'indistintamemte' ?


 
Oh, desculpe! Quis dizer 'interchangeably' e intercambíavel é interchangeable (accredito!) então inventei a palavra 'intercambíavelmente'...


----------



## Archimec

Suponho que é correcto dizer que os portugueses usam 'pois' obsessivamente.


----------



## ayupshiplad

edupa said:


> Penso que _freak out_ é mais abrangente. Inclue assutar, mas também excitar, deixar louco. Nos exemplos abaixo, _normalmente_ não se usaria _creep out_:
> 
> > When I realized what time it was I _*freaked out*_! I was way late for my appointment.
> 
> > When the band came out, the fans _*freaked out*_!
> 
> > Those bigots just _*freak me*_ out with all their prejudice B.S.!
> 
> Abraços


 
Ah, sim, você tem razão! Mas talvez "When the band came out, the fans freaked out!" é mais comum no America do norte? Aqui acho que dizemos 'went mental' mais, mas não tenho a certeza. 

Também, acho que é importante de dizer que "I freaked out" é diferente de "I was freaked out". (It could be an easy mistake to make!)


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Oh, desculpe! Quis dizer 'interchangeably' e intercambíavel é interchangeable (accredito!) então inventei a palavra 'intercambíavelmente'...


Não verifiquei se a palavra "intercambiável" existe. É possível que sim, mas não é habitual usá-la. Conheço a tradução "permutável", mas "permutavelmente" não soa bem. "Indistinto" e "indistintamente" fazem sentido neste contexto e soam melhor.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Não verifiquei se a palavra "intercambiável" existe. É possível que sim, mas não é habitual usá-la. Conheço a tradução "permutável", mas "permutavelmente" não soa bem. "Indistinto" e "indistintamente" fazem sentido neste contexto e soam melhor.


 
Oh no...it sounds a bit like Portuguese is behaving slightly like French. It's really odd when I look up a word I don't know in my French dictionary and say it and no-one knows what I mean! My dictionary clearly states 'intercambíavel' under 'interchangeable'...sigh


----------



## Archimec

Parece-me ter ouvido chamar-lhes 'manchas' (entre portugueses), mas não estou certo. (Refiro-me a 'highlights')


----------



## Vanda

Brasileiras chamam isto de luzes. FAzer luzes. 
*



Ao fazer luzes, meus cabelos ficaram claros demais. 

Click to expand...

*** 
*Luzes e sua técnica. *


----------



## Archimec

Intercambiável (interchangeable) parece ser mais usado em aplicações técnicas ou mecânicas (aparelhos fotográficos com lentes intercambiáveis, por exemplo).


----------



## Maria Valentina

Aqui no Brasil dizemos "mechas" para quando a mulher pinta apenas partes do cabelo. Ex: Aquela menina fez mechas vermelhas. 
Apesar de ter o mesmo significado de madeixa, mecha é mais usado nesse sentido.

abraços!


----------



## Archimec

Obrigado Maria Valentina, são portanto 'mechas', e não 'manchas', como eu pensava (talvez porque não fiz nenhuma...)


----------



## Vanda

Mechas quando se pinta um pedaço do cabelo, uma mecha, de outra cor, quando se quer highlight o cabelo, fazem-se luzes.


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Mechas quando se pinta um pedaço do cabelo, uma mecha, de outra cor, quando se quer highlight o cabelo, fazem-se luzes.


 

Err... E 'reflexo'? É a mesma coisa que luzes?


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> Oh no...it sounds a bit like Portuguese is behaving slightly like French. It's really odd when I look up a word I don't know in my French dictionary and say it and no-one knows what I mean! My dictionary clearly states 'intercambíavel' under 'interchangeable'...sigh


 
Talvez isso seja porque nós tendemos a ficar presos ao que é mais comum, ao que é mais usado. Embora, realmente, intercambiavelmente não seja tão comum, faz todo sentido para qualquer um que conheça o sentido da palavra intercambiável ou cambiável, e eu até gostei da palavra -_intercambiavelmente_...soa bem!


----------



## Vanda

Bah, homens! Não entendem nada de cabelos. Cada um é cada um. hihihi
_



Na hora de decidir sobre qual a melhor cor para seu cabelo, saiba que todas as técnicas que iluminam o rosto, como mechas, luzes e reflexos, estarão em alta na próxima estação

Click to expand...

 
Já sei a próxima pergunta: qual é a diferença? Aha, querendo montar um salão de beleza, né? Aí vai: Debaixo do título: *MECHAS, LUZES OU REFLEXOS?*



_


----------



## Archimec

Para salvar a reputação masculina, aqui vai uma informação de última hora:
'mechas'='streaks', pelo menos aqui em Montreal (não verifiquei se alguém já o disse).


----------



## Archimec

Aditamento à minha mensagem precedente:
fui informado que aqui 'highlights' e 'streaks' são usados 'intercambiavelmente' (para significar 'streaks').


----------



## ayupshiplad

Archimec said:


> Intercambiável (interchangeable) parece ser mais usado em aplicações técnicas ou mecânicas (aparelhos fotográficos com lentes intercambiáveis, por exemplo).


 
Ah ok, faz sentido, tentarei dizer 'indistintemente' agora...emphasis on try!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Archimec said:


> Aditamento à minha mensagem precedente:
> fui informado que aqui 'highlights' e 'streaks' são usados 'intercambiavelmente'.


 
Mas 'highlights' é a melhora palavra, porque se dissesse 'streaks', é possível que a gente accredite que você é um chav! 

eg: "Yeah I'm going to get blonde highlights...but don't worry, not streaks, I don't want to look like a chavvy badger!"


----------



## MarisaHashi

About highlights: We say "luzes" in Brazil, as in: "Você fez luzes?"


----------



## anaczz

Que eu saiba, em Portugal diz-se "madeixas" e no Brasil podem ser "luzes", "reflexo" ou "mechas", dependendo da intensidade e do tamanho das tais madeixas. Não sou especialista no assunto, mas entendo assim.


----------



## MarisaHashi

Anaczz: concordo!


----------

